# Pension - redundancy



## oscarbandit0 (1 May 2008)

Hi 

I have just been made redundant - What do I do about my pension in the interim - I will be getting maternity benefit shortly.  SO it will probably be oct before I will consider looking for a new job?


----------



## alan.caulwel (1 May 2008)

did you have a personal pension or were you a member of your employers group - company pension scheme ? 
if you had personal pension you can re activate it at any time in the future
company persions are preserved and will be available when you decide to take retirement according to the rules of the company scheme


----------

